# كتاب : PLC Automated Control Process Book



## zidaan (11 يوليو 2009)

*PLC Automated Control Process Book*


*Link*

http://rapidshare.com/files/54862813/PLC_Automated_Control___Process_Book_828_pgs.rar

​


----------



## واصل (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير بس هالموقع للحين ماعرفت حمل فيه


----------



## zidaan (12 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

موقه الرابيد شير بسيط جدا عند ضغطك على الرابط سوف يدخلك لصفحة بها صورتي عدادين احدهما أسفل منه كلمة free اضغط على هذه الكلمة ثم انتظر انقضاء الثواني البسيطة ثم اضغط على الزر الازرق لتنزيل الكتاب بهذه البساطة اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Achour idir (4 أغسطس 2010)

c'est gentie de ta part et merci


----------



## zidaan (22 أغسطس 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## MENA (21 أكتوبر 2010)

merci


----------



## MENA (21 أكتوبر 2010)

I want more books in plc


----------



## MENA (21 أكتوبر 2010)

:75:


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## The_king3310 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Abdullah Yemeni (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

